# venison cured and smoked like pastrami



## kingudaroad (Feb 12, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone has done this and what it would taste like.


I have these completely trimmed venison ham roasts. These are the large muscles of the ham with all fat and silverskin and connective tissue removed.
   I was going to cure, season and smoke looking for a sandwich meat. If it was pork, it would be Canadian bacon, beef would be pastrami, I'm not sure what to call it but thinking about curing and smoking in a similar fashion to these.

Any suggestions?


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 12, 2009)

I love venison pastrami ...   http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=23098

It's funny that you should mention it right now. I am eating a venison pastrami sandwich for supper. lol I just made a batch this last weekend.


----------



## jerseyhunter (Feb 13, 2009)

I love venison pastrami.

   First you turn the Venison into corned beef/venison. Then you turn the corned meat into pastrami.

  You can half this but I make the brine as stated.

  5 qts of Ice water
  Â¾ cup of salt, no iodine
  2/3 cup of instacure, 
  1 tbls garlic juice optional
  1 cup powdered dextrose

  If big chuncks inject with  needle, then let sit 2 day-3 days for each inch of thickness in the fridge.
  This turns it into corned venison.

  To turn into pastrami I mix
  1 tablespoon of coriander
  1 tablespoon of paprika
  1 teaspoon of black pepper. Or more.
  Mix together and rub into corned meat.
  Start at 130 for about an hour, then bake/smoker at 220 degrees till internal temp reads 175-180. cool at room temp for 1-2 hours, then refrigerate overnight and slice.

  You can use any corned beef brine, then proceed for the pastrami part. The sausagemaker sells pre made. corned beef/venison  mix.


or


    Corned Venison


   Brine

  5 qts Ice water
  Â¾  cup kosher salt
  1/3 cup instacure no 1
  Â½ cup powdered dextrose
  Â½ cup pickling spice

  Submerge venison in brine and refrigerate Meat not over 3â€ thick will cure in about 3 days(72hrs.)  add 24 hrs. for each additional inch of thickness. 
  By injecting brine  it will cut the curing time .

  Discard brine
  Rinse and use:  To turn into Pastrami mix together
  1 Tablespoon  Coriander
  1 Tablespoon Paprika
  1 Teaspoon Black Pepper
[font=&quot]Rub over meat and  Bake  at 225 till 175 internal temp[/font]


----------



## uncle_lar (Feb 13, 2009)

I have used the sausage maker corned beef cure and it is great!
I did corned beef brisket for Christmas and everyone loved it
going to put a flat and a rump roast in the brine tomorrow
also a couple bonless turkey breasts, Im goint to try some turkey Pastrami
I buy it at the deli and love it so I thought I would give it a shot.
anyone here done turkey pastrami? 
I will do some Qview when I make it


----------



## rejii (Feb 24, 2009)

where do you buy instacure and powderd dextrose?


----------



## uncle_lar (Feb 24, 2009)

sausage maker has both www.sausagemaker.com


----------



## rejii (Feb 25, 2009)

thanks for the site


----------

